# I'd blow their heads off



## brincola

Please, what is the meaning of: 

If I had my way,                         {Si por mi fuera,}
*I'd blow their heads off* {*golpearía sus cabezas (¿off?)*}
Context: She don't like the two dogs and tell he what will make to both of them if she can*.

*Thanks in advance, fellows.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿...les cortaría la cabeza?


----------



## Kathy1

Les cortaría la cabeza o les volaría los sesos o los mataría


----------



## brincola

Gracias Oldy y Kathy1. A mí lo del off también me daba la impresión de 'cabezas fuera',
o sea de cortar las cabezas.
Saludos, compañeros.


----------



## Spug

Hola,

Es volarles las cabezas con una arma de fuego.

Saludos...


----------



## nonon

Spug tiene razón.


----------



## kodiakbear

Estoy de acuerdo, Spug tiene razón.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Puede que estrictamente la tenga, pero "volarles las cabezas con una arma de fuego" no es una frase que se use mucho, ni que le salga naturalmente a una persona en esas circunstancias.

"Volarles los sesos" me parece bastante mejor. No siempre las traducciones literales son las más apropiadas.


----------



## brincola

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Spug

Oldy Nuts said:


> ... No siempre las traducciones literales son las más apropiadas.



Hola Oldy Nuts,

Claro que estoy completamente de acuerdo. Pero algunas de las respuestas anteriores habían sugerido que "cortarle la cabeza" es una traducción adecuada, y no lo es... en inglés, esta frase siempre tiene que ver con una arma de fuego. Frecuentemente una escopeta. Por eso incluí lo del arma de fuego. 

Si se habla de cortarle la cabeza a uno, se diría "I'll cut his head off" o algo parecido.

Saludos a todos...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pues no creo que la persona que responde que "I'd blow their heads off" a los perros que detesta esté expresando su deseo explícito de volarles la cabeza con un arma de fuego, y no deshacerse de ellos de ninguna otra manera.  Yo lo tomo como una manera de decir, equivalente a las comunes "les volaría los sesos" o "les cortaría a cabeza" en español, ninguna de los cuales es tampoco literal.

Yo creo que lo más probable es que, si a la persona afectada la dejaran disponer libremente de los perros, los donaría, y no se le pasaría por la mente hacerles ninguna de las cosas terribles que las amenazas implican.


----------



## Spug

Oldy Nuts said:


> Pues no creo que la persona que responde que "I'd blow their heads off" a los perros que detesta esté expresando su deseo explícito de volarles la cabeza con un arma de fuego, y no deshacerse de ellos de ninguna otra manera...



Hola,

Lo siento, pero estás equivocado... en el inglés americano, "to blow their heads off" _siempre _tiene que ver con una arma de fuego. Siempre.

Si quieres expresar un deseo de deshacerte de unos perros que te molestan mucho, puedes decir "I'd like to kill them!" y se entiende que eso puede llevarse a cabo de varias maneras. Pero si dices "I'd like to blow their heads off!" no cabe ni la más mínima duda de que estás hablando de pegarles unos tiros.

Saludos...


----------



## brincola

Muchas gracias a todos, todos. Entre todos se ha planteado un intercambio de opiniones interesante. 
Contento, porque he conseguido aprender algo más.
Que es de lo que se trata.
Saludos, compañeros.

P. D.: Tengo una pregunta adicional: ¿Por qué no se usa en el texto *blow up* en lugar de *blow off*? ¿O acaso se usan las dos formas indistintamente? 
¿Quizás *blow up* significa estallar desde dentro y *blow off* hacer estallar desde fuera? Gracias.


----------



## nonon

< Pero si dices "I'd like to blow their heads off!" no cabe ni la más mínima duda de que estás hablando de pegarles unos tiros.
<

Otra vez, Spug, tenés toda razón.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No cabe duda que literalmente la tiene. Lo que sí cuestiono, y sería interesante poder verificar es si, llegado el caso, la persona que expresa ese deseo efectivamente les volaría la cabeza a tiros, o se desharía de ellos de una manera menos cruenta. Sí sé que, la persona que en español dice que "les cortaría el pescuezo" difícilmente lo haría en la realidad. Aunque sus palabras hayan expresado inequívocamente que lo que desea es cortarles el pescuezo, lo que realmente desea es no verlos más, no ver correr su sangre. O volar sus sesos.


----------



## nonon

Oldy,

Aquí en Louisiana...........dicho y hecho.


----------



## Heredianista

Spug said:


> Hola,
> 
> Lo siento, pero estás equivocado... en el inglés americano, "to blow their heads off" _siempre _tiene que ver con una arma de fuego. Siempre.



Esto sí es cierto. Sin duda.


----------



## Heredianista

brincola said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, todos. Entre todos se ha planteado un intercambio de opiniones interesante.
> Contento, porque he conseguido aprender algo más.
> Que es de lo que se trata.
> Saludos, compañeros.
> 
> P. D.: Tengo una pregunta adicional: ¿Por qué no se usa en el texto *blow up* en lugar de *blow off*? ¿O acaso se usan las dos formas indistintamente?
> ¿Quizás *blow up* significa estallar desde dentro y *blow off* hacer estallar desde fuera? Gracias.



"Blow up" es algo aparte, por completo. No tiene nada que ver. Como se ha dicho aquí, "blow off" indica el uso de una arma de fuego.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

nonon said:


> Oldy,
> 
> Aquí en Louisiana...........dicho y hecho.


 
Pues lamento decir que no suena como un lugar donde me gustaría vivir. Con disparos, y sesos de perros (y tal vez hasta de personas) volando por los aires cada vez que alguien se enoja mucho con ellos... 

Afortunadamente, por aquí la gente es mucho más pacífica; puede que amenace mucho, pero muy rara vez cumple esas amenazas.


----------



## nonon

sesos de perros (y tal vez hasta de personas) volando por los aires cada vez que alguien se enoja mucho con ellos... 
>>>>>

Ne he dicho que pasa con frequencia, simplemente que es lo que que quiere decir. Para decir la pura verdad, no he visto  volar ni sesos de perro ni sesos de un ser humano.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

nonon said:


> sesos de perros (y tal vez hasta de personas) volando por los aires cada vez que alguien se enoja mucho con ellos...
> >>>>>
> 
> Ne he dicho que pasa con frequencia, simplemente que es lo que que quiere decir. Para decir la pura verdad, no he visto volar ni sesos de perro ni sesos de un ser humano.


 
Bueno, esto es muy distinto a tu "dicho y hecho" anterior.

De repente parece que habláramos idiomas distintos . Nunca he puesto en duda qué es lo que quiere decir _literalmente_ la expresión. Lo que he dudado es que se use con más seriedad que cualquier otro dicho similar. Una cosa es lo que uno "dice" que le gustaría hacerle a los perros, y otra, por lo general tremendamente más inocua, lo que uno relmente estaría dispuesto a hacerles en caso de tener libertad de acción. Tal como no me imagino a alguien que salga corriendo a buscar un hacha o un cuchillo de carnicero para cortarles el pescuezo, también me resulta difícil viualizar a alguien en busca de un arma de fuego para volarles la cabeza.

Sigo insistiendo que, en mi opinión, no éstas no pasan de ser meras maneras de decir que uno no soporta a los pobres animales y desearía no verlos más; y que no deben tomarse (ni traducirse) literalmente. Es decir, sigo discrepando de la opinión de Spug,



> Si quieres expresar un deseo de deshacerte de unos perros que te molestan mucho, puedes decir "I'd like to kill them!" y se entiende que eso puede llevarse a cabo de varias maneras. Pero si dices "I'd like to blow their heads off!" no cabe ni la más mínima duda de que estás hablando de pegarles unos tiros.


 
Y, por ello, no creo que en este caso proceda traducir por "volarles las cabezas con una arma de fuego", que dista mucho de sonar natural en español; y aunque corresponda exactamente con su significado literal en inglés.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Spug said:


> ... en el inglés americano, "to blow their heads off" _siempre _tiene que ver con una arma de fuego. Siempre...


 
Blow off tiene más significados que no implican el uso de arma de fuego, aunque sí la desaparición violenta de algo. Así que pregunto: ¿Es el hecho de que aparezca 'head' el que implica necesariamente el uso del arma de fuego? 

Si no es así, abogaría por traducir sin mencionar disparos ni armas. Algo como 'si por mi fuera, los haría desaparecer para siempre',  

Si el que aparezca 'head' implica el uso de arma de fuego, es difícil de trasladar al español: 'Les pegaría *un tiro* en el morro' (para perros, más se usan 'morro' u 'hocico' que 'cabeza') podría ser lo más usual... también 'les reventaría/volaría el morro/hocico (la cabeza, con apuros) a *tiros*' podría valer, en lenguaje coloquial.

'Les volaría la cabeza' a secas no es realmente una frase usual en el habla coloquial (España) y menos para hablar de matar perros.


----------



## eli-chi

Pienso que, para un hispano, la expresión *"volar los sesos"* -como amenaza o expresión de un sentir- debería significar el uso de algo explosivo y que, lo más probable, es que se asocie a un arma de fuego.    
Por lo menos en lo que a mi respecta, siempre que no es posible hacer una traducción literal trato de conseguir las expresiones más cercanas, si no precisas, a las empleadas en el original.  Y agradezco la participación de muchas personas en este foro que -como se ve en este hilo- contribuyen a llevar a cabo la persecución de ese fin.
Muchos saludos a todos.


----------



## Mirlo

> Blow off tiene más significados que no implican el uso de arma de fuego, aunque sí la desaparición violenta de algo. Así que pregunto: ¿Es el hecho de que aparezca 'head' el que implica necesariamente el uso del arma de fuego?


 
Si es la frase completa "blow his/her/their head off" que significa en el idioma inglés "un tiro/balazo en la cabeza" 
Ejemplo:
¡Somebody ought to take a 30.06 and *blow his head off*!"
En español cuando alguien se da un tiro en la cabeza =se vuela los sesos 
La frase se puede usar, los perros tienen cerebro, no funcionan como el de un humano, pero lo tienen. Pero "darle un tiro en la cabeza" también es usable.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mirlo, por desgracia, el sentido de la pregunta original se ha perdido por el camino:



brincola said:


> Please, what is the meaning of:
> 
> If I had my way, {Si por mi fuera,}
> *I'd blow their heads off* {*golpearía sus cabezas (¿off?)*}
> Context: She don't like the two dogs and tell he what will make to both of them if she can*.*
> 
> Thanks in advance, fellows.


 
En mi opinión, repetida ya demasiadas veces, cualquier expresión de ese tipo, tales como la citada, o nuestras "les cortaría el pescuezo", "les volaría los sesos", "los haría picadillo", son simples maneras de expresar el deseo de deshacerse de los perros para no verlos nunca más. También en mi opinión, si se trata de peronas normales, en ningún caso dichas expresiones implican que la persona está dispuesta a hacer literalmente lo que dice la expresión. Por tanto, no corresponde traducirlas literalmente, sino que buscar una o más expresiones equivalentes que sean de uso habitual en el otro idioma, y que expresen el deseo de deshacerse de los perros (o del jefe, los gatos, la suegra, ...), no necesariamente de la manera violenta que implica la expresión, y tal vez ni siquiera de manera violenta.

Y con esto me salgo de la discusión; no tiene sentido seguir repitiendo argumentos que nadie parece entender.


----------



## cocoguagua

Hay que tener en cuenta que no deja de ser una expresión coloquial, vinculada a una cultura concreta. Literalmente significa volar la cabeza con un arma de fuego, pero si lo que quieres es traducir no literalmente y conservar el mensaje y el efecto, puedes emplear una expresión que suene más natural en el entorno que va a leer esa frase.

Para ilustrar un poco más el tema de las expresiones coloquiales o referencias culturales, en España decimos muy a menudo, y casi por nimiedades "Te mato". Y el 99% de las veces no se trata de una amenaza real, si no de una forma de hablar. Nos resulta ajena una referencia con armas de fuego, porque en España no tenemos una cultura de armas de fuego, tan desarrollada como en EE.UU. Tenemos otras expresiones más vulgares, tipo "les daba de hostias/una paliza", "les molía a palos",etc.

Para dar con la traducción de esa expresión más adecuada, te recomiendo que:

1) Tengas en cuenta el contexto de la obra en la que estás trabajando y la idiosincrasia cultural de los personajes. 
2) Tengas en cuenta el efecto de la frase en sí, la reacción que quieres conseguir. El contenido o la intención, más que la forma.
3) Tengas en cuenta a quién va dirigida la traducción.

Suerte. Espero que todo esto sea de ayuda.


----------



## Mirlo

Oldy Nuts said:


> Mirlo, por desgracia, el sentido de la pregunta original se ha perdido por el camino:
> 
> 
> 
> En mi opinión, repetida ya demasiadas veces, cualquier expresión de ese tipo, tales como la citada, o nuestras "les cortaría el pescuezo", "les volaría los sesos", "los haría picadillo", son simples maneras de expresar el deseo de deshacerse de los perros para no verlos nunca más. También en mi opinión, si se trata de peronas normales, en ningún caso dichas expresiones implican que la persona está dispuesta a hacer literalmente lo que dice la expresión. Por tanto, no corresponde traducirlas literalmente, sino que buscar una o más expresiones equivalentes que sean de uso habitual en el otro idioma, y que expresen el deseo de deshacerse de los perros (o del jefe, los gatos, la suegra, ...), no necesariamente de la manera violenta que implica la expresión, y tal vez ni siquiera de manera violenta.
> 
> Y con esto me salgo de la discusión; no tiene sentido seguir repitiendo argumentos que nadie parece entender.


Comprendo como traductora que no se puede usar el sentido literal en muchos casos, pero lo que estaba tratando de expresar es que lo más cercano al significado de "blow someone (including a dog) head off" es "darle un tiro en la cabeza" o volarle los sesos (*en sentido humano*).
Hay otras maneras de expresar en inglés otras cosas "los haría picadillos= "I shred them into pieces" , etc.
Hay otras formas de decir que la persona estaba enojada con los perros, como las equivalentes que incluíste. Pero en inglés como en español las personas suelen decir cosas. Ejemplo "Ay, lo voy a matar si no llega pronto" NO significa que de verdad lo va a matar, pero uso "matar". Lo mismo en inglés. A lo mejor no les va a dar un tiro en la cabeza, pero eso es lo que dijo.
Saludos, un placer...

PS. Cocagua puso una buena explicación. Acabo de verla.


----------



## brincola

El odio de la Sra. Ames por los perros de su marido (con el que casi ni se lleva, o se lleva poco, como prefirais) viene dado porque estos agreden a su gato (quizás el único con el que mantiene una 'relación sentimental'), el cual acaba pereciendo a manos (bocas más bien, ¡hay que ver como antropomorfizamos a los animales) de los dichosos perros. El protagonista,
Chu Chu Ramírez (Ricardo Montalbán), le da una pequeña lección moral, dándole a entender que si se llevan mal es porque no ha tratado de enseñarlos a acostumbrarse y a llevarse bien con el gato desde el principio. Ella toma nota, aplicándolo con el siguiente gatito, y todo ello le sirve para racionalizar y trasladar (al final de la película) todos estos conceptos al trato con los otros seres humanos (incluído su marido). Aparte de otras moralejas que aprende tras maltratar (ella y su marido) al bueno de Chu Chu Ramírez.
Aún así, en castellano no diría yo 'les voy a saltar la tapa de los sesos'; esas delicatessen las aplicamos solo a los seres humanos, que parece que son los únicos que tienen sesos en cantidades apreciables. Para los perros,
solemos decir aqui: 'les pegaría un tiro'. Al menos, es lo que oigo en mi inmediato entorno matón.
Quizás la única manera de entender esas ansias vuela-cabezas sea porque para la Sra. Ames todo se confunde con la animadversión mutua entre ella y su marido. Y volar las cabezas perrunas sería como volar la cabeza de su marido. Pero eso, quizás sea rizar el rizo...


----------



## cocoguagua

Brincola,parece que ya tienes material suficiente para dar con la traducción que veas más oportuna. Suerte.

Parece un trabajo entretenido! Lucky you!


----------



## brincola

Ante todo, daros las gracias a todos, todos. En segundo lugar, decir a todos que releyendo vuestras intervenciones, todas son inteligibles y apropiadas, si las situamos en la línea de lo que cada cual lleva en mente. Entiendo a los que buscan la traducción-acepción a la americana: esa frase suele tener ese sentido para ellos, y al fin y al cabo, el texto original y el film es de ellos. Pero entiendo también que en castellano no hablamos habitualmente de volarle la tapa de los sesos a un perro; con pegarle un tiro basta.
Quizás porque para los humanos raramente llega el odio por los animales al nivel de violencia al que nos lleva el odio entre nosotros mismos. Para mí al menos, volarle la cabeza, o los sesos, o saltarle la tapa de los sesos, son 'gracias' que solo nos dedicamos entre nosotros, ya que supone un escalón más de violencia que el simple pegarle un tiro. Y esas 'flores', nos las reservamos para nosotros mismos, porque para un ser humano es difícil odiar a algo más que a otro ser humano.
Agradecido de haber aprendido. 

P.D.: Pero me ha quedado el 'ansia' de aprender las diferencias en el uso entre *blow off* y *blow up*.


----------



## brincola

Pues sí, cocoguagua. De eso ya hace rato. Pero el 'largo postre' ha estado muy bueno.
Sí.


----------



## cocoguagua

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1037802

Sobre blow up y blow off.... Habrá más en el foro.


----------



## nonon

<<<Pero me ha quedado el 'ansia' de aprender las diferencias en el uso entre *blow off* y *blow up*. >>

*blow off*=forget about it---(I'll blow off his excuses)

*blow off*=forcefully remove a part of body


*blow up*= you can blow up a balloon, blow up a sex doll, blow up a photograph, blow up an illusion (meaning destroy it)

*blow=*also has a sexual meaning............lips to pene (with a forceful purpose)

*blow*= the weatherman said we're gonna *get a real blow* tonight (lots of wind)

*blow-hard=* He's a real blow-hard! (talks a good story that you shouldn't believ


----------



## brincola

Gracias, nonon, cocoguagua.....
Hasta luego.


----------

